# Ossy Renardy playing sad music (for the concertzender)



## otterhouse

On my homepage I have a 1952 recording of the short lived Ossy Renardy (1920-1953) playing Bach's solo sonata in g-minor.
http://docent.cmd.hro.nl/otter/
It suits the planned shutting down of the Dutch "alternative" classical music station Concertzender very much.
I'm so angry about it! Especially because the reason is so bizarre!

Anyway,
Hope you will enjoy the performance (from a Decca 10#, by the way)

Rolf


----------

